# gassy pup



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Harley has almost constant gas. I actually picked him up and sniffed his bottom and almost passed out. His poo looks normal, so that's good... He has been with a uti for a while and I wonder if there is a connection or if cockapoos are just gassy. He had gas before he started antibiotics. He has always been gassy, but now it is a little crazy! I feed him Wellness dry kibble and I noticed he may be even more gassy....


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Antibiotics might be making him worse. Try some probiotic natural yoghurt to see if that helps.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think Cockapoo's are generally gassy, it is very rare with Dudley. natural yoghurt may help or try him on chicken and rice for a few days.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Yep, I've already tried... still stinky. Does anyone know if anal glands are the cause???


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

They smell fishy and the dog often scoots round on it's bum. Poor little guy he is having a tough time. Bless him.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I raw feed honey and she never has wind, ever! Maybe worth a try x


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

I haven't caught Harley scooting so far.
Thanks for the info, raw honey it is! I'll try it now. 
My son and daughter are even yelling "Harley is doing stinkys again!!"


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Both mine a fed raw and no windy pops here either


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't mean honey I meant I raw feed (dog called honey) raw feeding well worth a try x


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Do they eat grass when out for a walk?
It is sometimes good for dogs, but too much can lead to bad gas due to them having a shorter digestive tract.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Oops! Too funny!!! Okay, RAW diet. I don't exactly know how to go about that... do you feed your pup, Honey, raw meat as well as raw veges... I need some help in creating a menu 
Also, Harley never eats grass.
Thanks,
Jen
ps ~ Harley is still gassy (even after raw honey - haa haa!!)


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha ha! She has natures menu frozen raw for breakfast and chicken wings for tea, search on here raw feeding and you should get lots of tips, Honey thrives on it x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You may also want to try Nautral Instincts...it is a ''complete'' meal with everything they need mixed in..a great introduction to BARF feeding.


----------

